# Heres my recent delivery, more to arrive today



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok so a third of my delivery came yesterday, drool over this lot, ive still 50 singles to come all sorts and 4 boxes of 3 x 25 and 1 x 10 from XxX

Hers 3 boxes of 3's HdM Epicure Especials










Now heres my pride of place bit young 2010 box but doesnt bother me..
























Then there are my Partagas SD4's 2008

















Partagas SP2's 2009 box
















And finally a 2010 box of RyJ wide Churchills...










Still to take delivery of are Box of 25 HDM Epi Esp, Box of 25 Diplomaticas No2, Box of 25 Monte Petit Edmundo, Box of 10 Monte No2.

As well as 50 individually selected sticks. To many to list


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I said it before & I'll say it again. Nice work Steve! (Stop rubbing my nose in it will ya?) LOL. :wink::biggrin::lock1:
















Not impressed with your Be-Hike-Cat. LOL


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice haul Thanks for showing such detailed pics It really helps.


----------



## ThomasHudson (Dec 16, 2009)

That is a beautiful spread. You have very good taste.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

I thought that's your whole stash before seeing the title once again :jaw:


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Codename47 said:


> I thought that's your whole stash before seeing the title once again :jaw:


Yep, makes me ashamed of what's in my humi :wink:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Termite said:


> Yep, makes me ashamed of what's in my humi :wink:


Never be ashamed even if there is only a single in your humi. You Have A HUMI! That is enough. :nod:


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Honestly looks gorgeous!

It's really a shame because I'm looking to buy something in that line (The Unmentionables) and being relatively new here I don't have access to the "bad" section. Really makes it hard choosing a site which has been tested and true for others when we can't even speak of them in the open.

I guess time opens many doors


----------



## tebone673 (Nov 10, 2009)

What a beautiful site.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

HydroRaven said:


> Honestly looks gorgeous!
> 
> It's really a shame because I'm looking to buy something in that line (The Unmentionables) and being relatively new here I don't have access to the "bad" section. Really makes it hard choosing a site which has been tested and true for others when we can't even speak of them in the open.
> 
> I guess time opens many doors


Be patient. When you are in, there is no way out


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Awesome. I just received a box of the BHK's as well. What size did you get, I couldn't tell the size in the pics. I picked up a box of the 54's. Enjoy the fine smokes.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

The Epi's are some of my favorites and the Behikes are yet to be in my presence..looks like Christmas came early for you---very nice pick-ups!


----------



## x man (Oct 21, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> The Epi's are some of my favorites and the Behikes are yet to be in my presence..looks like Christmas came early for you---very nice pick-ups!


I think his point is xmas pic ups. Yeah, we want to see the BHK`s.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> Honestly looks gorgeous!
> 
> It's really a shame because I'm looking to buy something in that line (The Unmentionables) and being relatively new here I don't have access to the "bad" section. Really makes it hard choosing a site which has been tested and true for others when we can't even speak of them in the open.
> 
> I guess time opens many doors


As of others have said, be patient. I was in your shoes just months ago. I had a few sources, but was not sure if they were legit. Now, after getting to know fellow members and put in my time, I have a list of about 10 shops that are legit and 2-3 that I use all the time without issues. Your time will come young one.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

Gotta love that cigar pron!

Of course knowing you, they'll all be gone in the next week or so haha

Mod may wanna move this to the habanos section  lol


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Eggopp everywhere......I cannot get away from your cigar Pr0n............


Great looking deliveries and thanks to google maps and a little info from you...I know where you live.....be glad there is great distance bro!!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm lusting over those pictures. That warning is over the top...Smoking Kills...it should read: smoking cigars is good for you!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Never be ashamed even if there is only a single in your humi. You Have A HUMI! That is enough. :nod:


Amen, brother.

Still, them are some mighty purdy pitchers...


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Very impressive indeed! Dude, you musta dropped a small fortune. lol

Do get us pics of the rest of your shipment when it comes in.

Gary, I was like WTF? when I saw that warning. just umm lol.


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2010)

eggopp said:


> Then there are my Partagas SD4's 2008












Ummmm....:yield:

Dando


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Wonderful delivery so far! Lovin' the Behikes! Let me know if wanna get rid of the Behike box after the cigars have been enjoyed...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Moving this to the Habanos Discussion board.

Right after I wipe the drool off my chin.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Well done, Steve!

Now I'm jealous all over again. 

btw ... do you hear that sound??? Do you???


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Great pick-ups...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh SNAP! Christmas has come early! :tu


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

Those Hoyo's look great but man those Behikes have my mouth watering. I want to try one sooooooooo bad!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

nice, I feel myself being pulled to the dark side, great pics, thanks for 'em


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very Nice Enjoy!:thumb:


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

great haul! looking forward to the other stuff you said you would receive.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy: I hope you are well.

and with a spread like that I am sure you are.

Thanks for sharing, I really need to get some Behikes.

Best regards, tony


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

I dont even know why I click this section everyday!!! :ask:

That is just awesome man!! Enjoy those fine smokes!!!


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

That's a mega-nice haul.


----------

